# How big is the war altar?



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody know what the official base size is for the War Altar of Sigmar is? I'm guessing it's just a standard chariot base, but I don't know anybody who has one to double check on.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a standard Chariot base. It's two horses wide, and two horses long, so 50x100.


----------

